

2015: The End of the Monolithic JavaScript Framework - uptown
https://andywalpole.me/#!/blog/142134/2015-the-end-the-monolithic-javascript-framework

======
chadpaulson
I found it odd how the article took issue with React, as it is arguably one of
the most simple -- yet powerful -- UI __libraries __available.

